# Rhino 6" Bracket monkey lift??



## MBplayer

Hey guys I know this has been discussed many times and most are that the lift is bad period . Basically what I am wondering is this:

I have a chance to pick up a 6" gorrilla lift and axles for my 07 rhino. It will come with basically new 29.5 laws on ITP rims. (Price is good around 1000) 

So my question is this can a guy run this lift without many issues? Now I will be riding mostly mud and water. I never ride fast so I would guess max speed and not for long periods of time would be maybe 30 miles an hour. So what is the major issues with this lift? CV's getting hot? 

Any help is appreciated I am thinking I will probably buy the package anyway so I get the tires.

Thx MB


----------



## HeadC1

Sure can't beat that price. Its a good lift, just have to watch for cv's getting hot and you lose your turning radius.


----------



## bump530

Head its the bracket lift...that lift isnt as good as the 4-7. I suggested to him another form to build new arms to fit the axles or to order new axle bars.


----------



## JPs300

Sounds like this is a big bracket type system like they did for the Rincons where it re-uses all the stock a-arms/etc just moves the geometry around and adds longer axles?

If so, simple physics tells ya it's never going to be right. The a-arms, the axles and the tie-rods all pivot on different planes, thus it's going to bump steer(toe in/out during suspension cycling) and it's going to over-compress and/or over-extend the axles as the suspension cycles. - For slow speed cruising and mud only it may be ok, but all-around performance will definitely suffer.


----------



## HeadC1

My bad, didn't notice. You could also buy it for the wheels and tires and axles. Then just order new stock length axle shafts and you will be set up with 4 g axles to go with the wheels and tires on your existing lift.


----------

